# Pre-Emergent for Poa Annua



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

So of course this year is a gonner.. But the spring of 2019 will always be remembered as the "Season of Poa Annua" in my back yard..

I did my usual pre-emergent in the fall and again in the spring: (Halts from Scotts -- is specifically listed to prevent Poa).. But Damn, my back yard is infested with this stuff.. Its hard to keep up with.. I have some Certainty coming to me (probably in the mail now) to use this weekend..

My neighbor and I don't have a fence and he doesn't have the time/desire to keep up his yard at all and I believe his yard is the impetus for throwing seeds in the wind to my yard (his is way worse than mine).. I really want to prevent this from happening in the future


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I've had great luck with Princep this year.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep, my yard had a lot of poa annua also this spring. I did put down granular Dimension (dithiopyr) in Nov, but may have been either too late or the lower rate I used was too little. I'll definitely put down a higher max rate this fall.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

My front yard is infested with it also, and I've never had it before... I did miss my fall Pre-Em. I've heard mid-September is a good time to prevent Poa because it germinates sometime in October (per Walter Reeves) in my area.

I blasted it with some Image two days ago, but it's going to die soon anyway in the heat. My summer weeds should be prevented mostly...hopefully.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I put down Diopthyr in the fall and it didn't completely stop it but maybe a ln 80% reduction


----------



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

Is it best to do a split application of a fall pre-emergent, like a spring pre-emergent, or just do it all at once since we wont be seeding?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Dimension didn't do a damn thing for a neighbor.

Best has to be specticle Flo... but it's a yuuge purchase.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I would suggest multiple modes of action.

Prodiamine, simazine, and monument.
Prodiamine, simazine, and revolver.
Prodiamine, simazine, and negate.

Specticle on its own is really good but not bullet proof. Multiple modes help pick off plants that might be resistant to another mode of action.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I used prodiamine, simizine, and diythpor last fall and I still got some POA break thru. I hope with over time I can get all of it. Last fall was my first time spraying pre emergents


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

I remember watching a LCN video where he recommends Pennant Magnum as a fall pre-Em for poa annua and sedges. Anyone have any experience with it? If it works I'll bite the bullet and buy a jug of it


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I used prodiamine, simizine, and diythpor last fall and I still got some POA break thru. I hope with over time I can get all of it. Last fall was my first time spraying pre emergents


Why did you do both prodiamine and dithiopyr? When did you apply, and at what rates?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I used prodiamine, simizine, and diythpor last fall and I still got some POA break thru. I hope with over time I can get all of it. Last fall was my first time spraying pre emergents
> ...


I know there the same MOA but since I have both why not. Always half rates for me. This fall I'm replacing diythpor with pennant Magnum


----------

